
OpenNMT: Open Source Neural Machine Translation in Torch - sahin-boydas
https://github.com/opennmt/opennmt
======
nl
Don't use this. (Lua)Torch is obsolete.

Instead, if you want OpenNMT specifically for some reason then you should use
either [https://github.com/OpenNMT/OpenNMT-
tf](https://github.com/OpenNMT/OpenNMT-tf) (TensorFlow) or
[https://github.com/OpenNMT/OpenNMT-py](https://github.com/OpenNMT/OpenNMT-py)
(PyTorch).

I'm not sure what the best open source neural translation model is, but
Google's Transformer models are very strong (and can be trained on TPUs, which
is cheap(er) and fast):
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensor2tensor/#translation](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensor2tensor/#translation)

~~~
valedra
I would choose the framework according to your goals - OpenNMT-py is very
research-oriented and hackable. It supports Transformer, copy-attention,
image/speech/text2text and more. If you are more production-focused, maybe
MarianNMT or OpenNMT-tf are for you.

